# Blackened Redfish



## CaptPete (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure there's a few folks on here who have Blackened some Red's. I'm assuming cast iron skillet?? What seasoning/rub recipe do you use? Do you use olive oil or....??? Let's hear how you do it.

Thanks!


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

first whenever i blackened my fish i do it out side over a wood fire because of the heat and incredible amount of smoke i generate. 
blackened mix ingredients:
1 teaspoon of oregano
1 teaspoon of thyme
1 tablespoon of garlic powder
1 tablespoon of onion powder
1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon of lawreys season salt
2 teaspoons of fresh cracked black pepper
1 teaspoon of paprika
1 teaspoon chili powder
mix ingredients together and place in shaker
I usually clean my fish,head on and place a diced red onion inside of fish and some of the mix. next I heat pan until it has stopped smoking. Paint the fish with melted butter, coat in the mix and place in the cast iron skillet cook from 1-2 minutes according to thickness then paint top with more butter and coat side with mix before turning check inside to see if done this also works great with shrimp enjoy:beer:


----------

